# Northeast Ohio Fishing



## derekdiruz (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey all, I've only ever fished from shores until recently buying my first tin boat. Anyone ever fish these lakes? Such as nimisila, west branch, or berlin and mogadore?

Specifically I'm targeting walleye, but I love crappie too. Not looking for trade secrets, but more so what lakes may be best for what and what experiences you may all be willing to share! 

Thanks all


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh, I thought this was a fishing report. :roll:


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 23, 2015)

Ha, the only report I have is for a private pond south of berlin lake that I absolutely hammered bass at recently with a worm haha


----------



## pymybob (May 27, 2015)

Head over to https://www.ohiogamefishing.com and sign up. Been there for over ten years and have learned a lot of information from those members! As for the lakes you mentioned, they all have good and bad about them. I fish Mogadore a lot and recently caught this brute while panfishing:


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Not kidding I pulled in a cat just a hair bigger in on a #8 hook with a slip bobber and worm on it while panfishin last week lol. It was at sippo lake in massillon. I'll check the website out


----------

